# John Deere 4400 Utility Tractor



## Neal4400 (4 mo ago)

Does anyone know what kind of SCV valve John Deere used on a 2000 Utility Tractor? I have disassembled down to the Hydraulic valve under the seat for the 420 loader controls. There are (3) 18 millimeters socket cap screws in the top of the valve body, one of them was damaged by previous owner and has developed a leak. I have been to my local John Deere Dealer and they have no part number for the cap screw and could not tell me the manufacturers name. I can't see this being more than a $20.00 part if anyone has any suggestions or info would be greatly appreciate.

Neal


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Anything here look like something you are looking for?


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/69332/referrer/navigation/pgId/240211194


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Bolts(item 13) to mount SCV are part # 19M7810. I suggest to replace o-rings(item 15) part # P50883 if they haven't been replaced recently.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/69332/referrer/navigation/pgId/240211192


----------

